# Thai sausages, Isaan-style (ไส้กรอกอีสาน)



## sourdoughsweetgirl (Jul 22, 2014)

*Thai sausages, Isaan-style (ไส้กรอกอีสาน)*

Me and my mom made some Thai sausages, Isaan-style. Isaan is a region in  northeastern Thailand with different food and dialect, and that's where we come from.
Unfortunately I don't have the exact ratios (seriously I've never seen anyone Thai use exact measurements when cooking) but in these sausages we had garlic, porkbelly and already cooked rice. Just mix, stuff the sausages and let dry! These smell really good and taste the best when grilled. I don't have a picture of them cooked, but just google "ไส้กรอกอีสาน" and you'll find it!


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 22, 2014)

That looks mouth-wateringly delicious!  Of course, being an indolent cook, I would probably just form these into patties and fry them up....

Are they hot and spicey like most Thai food?


----------



## sourdoughsweetgirl (Jul 22, 2014)

The sausages aren't so spicy (although you can add in chili if you want to!) but usually we eat them with some spicy sauce instead.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 22, 2014)

Can you give us some basic ingredient ratios to start at, please.


----------



## sourdoughsweetgirl (Jul 22, 2014)

Around 700 grams of meat, 400 grams of rice, 10-15 cloves of garlic and salt after checking again! How many depends on size, but a few lengths I think.


----------



## Zagut (Jul 22, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Can you give us some basic ingredient ratios to start at, please.


 
This would be really helpful for those of us who are drooling over these sausages and are interested in Thai cuisine. 

Nice pictures. But they make me hungry. 

When you say "Let Dry", Please go a bit further as to the process and ingredients. You didn't mention any salts ,acids, or temperatures  involved and I would be concerned about food safety aspect with the drying of raw meats.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 22, 2014)

Add a few more ingredients, including pork liver and you will have a nice Boudin. But I also love Thai, so I will make this sometime. Thanks for the basics.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 22, 2014)

I found a similar recipe online. The only difference is that it includes a few more flavoring ingredients (galangal, kaffir lime, cilantro, lemongrass). It also makes 5 lbs of sausage, so there would be plenty to freeze.

Blazing Hot Wok: Isaan-style Sausages


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 23, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I found a similar recipe online. The only difference is that it includes a few more flavoring ingredients (galangal, kaffir lime, cilantro, lemongrass). It also makes 5 lbs of sausage, so there would be plenty to freeze.
> 
> Blazing Hot Wok: Isaan-style Sausages



Steve Thanks for the link. 
My sausage stuffer will be here Thursday.

Josie


----------



## CraigC (Jul 23, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I found a similar recipe online. The only difference is that it includes a few more flavoring ingredients (galangal, kaffir lime, cilantro, lemongrass). It also makes 5 lbs of sausage, so there would be plenty to freeze.
> 
> Blazing Hot Wok: Isaan-style Sausages



Thanks for that Steve. I will be picking up a Kaffir lime tree in the next few days. No more frozen leaves. Now if I could find fresh galangal.


----------



## sourdoughsweetgirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Zagut said:


> This would be really helpful for those of us who are drooling over these sausages and are interested in Thai cuisine.
> 
> Nice pictures. But they make me hungry.
> 
> When you say "Let Dry", Please go a bit further as to the process and ingredients. You didn't mention any salts ,acids, or temperatures  involved and I would be concerned about food safety aspect with the drying of raw meats.



Let dry in room temperature for one day and then put in refrigerator or grill immediately! If not eaten within three days, I would suggest to freeze it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 23, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Thanks for that Steve. I will be picking up a Kaffir lime tree in the next few days. No more frozen leaves. Now if I could find fresh galangal.


Our local Thai market sells fresh galangal, as well as fresh kaffir leaves. Or at least they do during the warmer months. I'd be surprised if you couldn't find them there.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 23, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Our local Thai market sells fresh galangal, as well as fresh kaffir leaves. Or at least they do during the warmer months. I'd be surprised if you couldn't find them there.



We don't have a Thai specific market and the local Asians only carry frozen. Bummer.


----------

